# Canon HQ



## EELinneman (Feb 5, 2015)

I happen to be working in Melville, NY and drive by both the Canon and Nikon US HQ each day. So, for everybody's humor, here is a picture (from my phone, don't complain) of Canon's HQ. It's probably 10 times the size of the Nikon building by the way.


----------



## bereninga (Feb 5, 2015)

Do you have one of the Nikon building as well? That would be cool to see both side-by-side.


----------



## kphoto99 (Feb 5, 2015)

bereninga said:


> Do you have one of the Nikon building as well? That would be cool to see both side-by-side.


Canon does much more then just optics unlike Nikon, so comparing building sizes is like comparing apples to oranges.

BTW, I can get Nikon lenses for my glasses, can I get Canon lenses?


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi kphoto. 
Yes Canon make some terrific lenses, I'm not sure about mounting them on eye glass frames, I think it would require a more substantial mount, and may quickly be responsible for neck ache unless the pancake prime lenses are your prescription! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 
Ps Sorry couldn't help myself! :-[



kphoto99 said:


> BTW, I can get Nikon lenses for my glasses, can I get Canon lenses?


----------

